# Filmauschnitte



## Ragnarok (26. Juli 2002)

Ich hab vor kurzem in einem Forum jemanden gesehn der einen Ausschnitt eines Films (Matrix) von DVD in eine .gif datei umgewandelt hat. Nun würde ich gerne wissen wie sowas geht...


----------



## Nofear (27. Juli 2002)

Hi

Das geht z.B. mit Virtual Dub
Du skipst einfach im Moviefile und an der passenden Stelle machst du ein Screenshot.

Windows hat auch eine Screenshot Funktion, weiß aber nicht, ob das auch funzt.

Die Print - Taste ist der Screenshot  - Button
Dann einfach ein Grafikprog wie PS oder FW starten und Strg+V drücken.

So, das wars 

ciao


----------



## Ragnarok (27. Juli 2002)

ne, ich meinn er hat ne ganze animierte szene gehabt


----------



## Nofear (27. Juli 2002)

Aso...
Das wird schwierig.

Sorry, weiß auch nicht...
Vielleicht das falsche Forum.... ?

ciao


----------

